# My 1st enclosure



## Sharpset62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey guys Im a newbie here on the forums. Just introduced myself and wanted to share pics of my current enclosure for my Tegus. Originally built for a Savannah but he sadly isnt with us anymore. My female is 2.5 years old and Male is 2. I am currently building another enclosure for the male and any input, advice and or citicism is greatly appreciated. 

Total cost was about $1000.00
Enclosure is 8'x4'x5.5'
Fully insulated
Sealed
4 lighting slots for basking area
3' deep natural soil substrate
Several hides and deep burrows on the left side of the enclosure.

Enjoy Joe


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 18, 2017)

It looks really nice.


----------



## Sharpset62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you, any suggestions for the second one i am building?


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sharpset62 said:


> Thank you, any suggestions for the second one i am building?


Easy, check the many threads here by members that have built enclosures for great tips. Then ask any questions. 

Mine live outside in summer and sleep in winter.


----------



## Sharpset62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Great thanks


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sharpset62 said:


> Great thanks


----------



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

Perhaps you can have a two story enclosure? A preferable enclosure would be one with at least one foot to the opening so that they can burrow.


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 21, 2017)

What was the big price tag item in the build? Also, was the liner used just to keep the dirt in? Or did u have a water feature as well?


----------

